# A shame its all gotta demo'd



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

I have been hired to demo this entire farmstead except for the grain bins.... House is junk but the outbuildings are in great condition.... One guy is thinking about moving the garage but the rest is goig bu-bye.... 
I'll try to get some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## RobertF (Jan 20, 2006)

Such a shame....


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Southeast PA?

Another MutherFooking Monsanto/ADM/Dole travesty!!!!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn that sucks, please post some progress pics.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Southeast PA?
> 
> Another MutherFooking Monsanto/ADM/Dole travesty!!!!


Can you elaborate on your comment. I am very curious.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are the companies that, for the most part, have put the Independent Farmer out of Business! Most of the still existing Farms in California are now part of one of those three.

It looks as though they were growing corn there up until last season. (the Chaff in the Fields)


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe they will build a Starbuks in its place.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Or, if it's a corner lot, they can put in a Walgreen's drug store.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

What's the reason for taking it down?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> (the Chaff in the Fields)



You ain't from Brooklyn!

:laughing:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

*Progress report....*

A few pics........


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

S'more pics


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Even more.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Last ones for tonight.... More tomorrow if you guys wanna see'em. Let me know.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Just answering a few questions and such.....

Malco... I would agree that many of the small farms have been gobbled up by the 'Super Stores' of the Ag world....ADM is one of the biggest.
FWIW, that is soybean stubble that is in the fields, just harvested a week or so ago, corn stubble is a much 'rougher' looking field. If I thank of it I will try to take a pic of some corn ground after harvesting.... Oh, and this is in Iowa.... 


Jason W 
The only reason for taking it down was that they couldnt get it sold for the price they wanted.... Acreages bring a premium but the house on this place is terrible. If I was interested in it I would have demo'd the house and started over with a new one.... The outbuildings are in great shape and were truly built by craftsmen.... These aint no sheds that some poor farmer put up by his'self.....


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Those are the companies that, for the most part, have put the Independent Farmer out of Business! Most of the still existing Farms in California are now part of one of those three.
> 
> It looks as though they were growing corn there up until last season. (the Chaff in the Fields)


Wow, that is truly disturbing. That is the reason why I try my best to buy organic local and seasonal produce and grass fed meats for my family and I. I even buy heirloom organic seeds for my garden. 

Those companies genetically alter their seeds and patent them, so they OWN the seeds DNA. Part of altering the DNA is to make it resistant to THEIR patented special pesticides (Roundup), so they can blast the fields with poison to kill everything but their crops (brilliant evil scientists). I refuse to support scummy corporations like this. 

Sorry for the rant. It just saddens me. All I can do is vote with my dollars and maybe inspire others to make a change by living as an example.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Aint it a shame ? Shame on the mess. 

sad...very sad


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Dr. Watson said:


> It looks as though they were growing corn there up until last season. (the Chaff in the Fields)





Sherlock Holmes said:


> that is soybean stubble that is in the fields, just harvested a week or so ago, corn stubble is a much 'rougher' looking field. If I thank of it I will try to take a pic of some corn ground after harvesting.... Oh, and this is in Iowa
> its really quite elementry my dear watson:laughing:


...


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

*More pics...*

A little rain and snow so it made for a perfect day to burn....


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Corn crib goes for a ride.....


----------

